# Where's the best place to get Scuba certified around Niceville?



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend of mine wants to get certified and lives in Niceville, Only catch is he dosen't have any time during the day or weekend so it would have to be during the week in the evening time. He works in Ft Walton, so any good place between Ft Walton and Niceville would be good. Thanks in advance for any inputs.

Kevin


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

The best place is on Kelly Ave in Ft Walton Beach



http://www.beachcityscuba.com



Skippy


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

guys in Pensacola dont get mad at me for saying this.....

go see Anna or Lorie..Emerald coast scuba in Destin...great people and will treat you right....


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

No reason to get mad, although I don't understand why he doesn't want to drive over to Pensacola and backevery day oke

We work with Anna and the folks at Emerald Coast Scuba in Destin all the time. They should be able to help you out.


----------

